# loquero, psiquiatra



## kevinnunes

Hi,
Could you please tell me translation of "loquero" and "psiquiatra" in following dialogue?

A: Es que estuve en un loquero.
B: Loquero?
A: Sí, psiquiatra.

I think Loquero means psychiatrist but It is not meaning in this dialogue.

Thank you


----------



## Honorato

For me, "loquero" is the same as "psiquiatra" (psychiatrist) but is a bit derogatory, and it's not very common.


----------



## ucles

Loquero es la manera humorística y políticamente incorrecta de psiquiatra, y en el diálogo lo dice como introducción, como con vergüenza o para quitar importancia de ir al psiquiatra, lo cual es grave.


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=loquero


----------



## outkast

Loquero para mí quiere decir manicomio, madhouse, bedlam.
La pregunta del OP habla de estar en un loquero.


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

En un loquero es como cuando dicen I was at the doctor('s)

A yeah, I was at the shrink's
B shink?
A You know, the psychiatrist.


----------



## Neo1961

DELENDA EST IOANNIS said:


> En un loquero es como cuando dicen I was at the doctor('s)
> 
> A yeah, I was at the shrink's
> B shink?
> A You know, the psychiatrist.



Pero en español no es lo mismo. Si tú dices:"Estuve donde el loquero", se entiende que tuviste una consulta con el psiquiatra, pero si dices "Estuve en un/el loquero", entonces darías a entender que estabas en el manicomio o psiquiátrico. Al menos así lo interpreto.


----------



## outkast

Sí Neo, así lo entiendo yo.


----------



## Lurrezko

outkast said:


> Sí Neo, así lo entiendo yo.



Por aquí no usamos *loquero* como _manicomio_, amigo outkast, lo usamos como dice ucles más arriba. *Loquero* es la forma humorística de llamar al psiquiatra, como para quitarle importancia o gravedad a tener que visitarlo. Habría que ver de dónde es el texto. 

Un saludo


----------



## William Stein

Lurrezko said:


> Por aquí no usamos *loquero* como _manicomio_, amigo outkast, lo usamos como dice ucles más arriba. *Loquero* es la forma humorística de llamar al psiquiatra, como para quitarle importancia o gravedad a tener que visitarlo. Habría que ver de dónde es el texto.
> 
> Un saludo


De todos modos A confirma que "loquero" = psiquiatra:

A: Es que estuve en un loquero.
B: Loquero?
*A: Sí, psiquiatra.

*Si hubiera dicho "psiquiátrico" podría ser un manicomio pero "psiquiatra" no puede ser un lugar, no?


----------



## outkast

Yo me quedo en que el OP escribe


kevinnunes said:


> ...
> A: Es que *estuve en* un loquero.


y que por Sousamérica (perhaps just the Southern Cone) le dicen loquero a un manicomio.
Y si bien el DRAE lo explica como persona que cuida y guarda locos (nada de psiquiatra), por acá pueden encontrar lo que tanto Neo1961 y yo estamos diciendo.
OK, y tuve que sacar de su estante todas las 11 libras del Gran Diccionario de la Lengua Española, de la editorial Larousse Editorial S.A. de Barcelona, edición 1998 y encuentro esto:
*loquero, a
*1. Enfermero que atiende y cuida a los locos...
2. Hospital para locos...
3. Algazara o barullo ruidoso.
4. Siquiatra, médico especializado en enfermedades mentales.
Vuelvo a recalcar que el original dice *estuve en un...*


----------



## machokrap

Maybe:
A: Es que estuve en un loquero. (It's because I went to a madhouse) 
B: Loquero?
A: Sí, psiquiatra. (Yes, [I went to see] a psychiatrist) Here he/she is not saying they are the same thing, it would make more sense if you replace "loquero" with "manicomio".

We need more context to be sure, but some dictionaries do recognise "loquero"="madhouse" in Latin American Spanish.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Madhouse" is only figurative now, and the main meaning is "a chaotic place," not "a psychiatric hospital."
Loquero: psych ward, nut bin (especially BrE)
Where did this dialogue come from?


----------



## machokrap

k-in-sc said:


> "Madhouse" is only figurative now, and the main meaning is "a chaotic place," not "a psychiatric hospital."



Funny, that's similar to what the dictionary said about "loquero".


----------



## k-in-sc

machokrap said:


> Funny, that's similar to what the dictionary said about "loquero".


Yes, except as the third meaning, not the main meaning.


----------



## Rubns

outkast said:


> Vuelvo a recalcar que el original dice *estuve en un...*





machokrap said:


> Maybe:
> A: Es que estuve en un loquero. (It's because I went to a madhouse)



En España, al menos, es habitual decir "estuve en un/el/la" referido a un médico o cualquier otro profesional. Por lo tanto el "estuve en un" no aclararía nada, más bien refuerza la idea de que se trata de un psiquiatra. Por ejemplo:

_- *Estuve en un/el* dermatólogo el otro día.
- *Estuve en un* abogado el otro día para el tema de la pensión.
- *Estuve en el* psicólogo ayer y me dijo que iba mejorando.
- Etc.
_
En este caso, el diálogo se refiere a un "shrink" casi seguro, ya que luego aclara "psiquiatra" y el uso de "estuve en un/el" es común para referirise a que estuviste visitando a ese profesional por una consulta.

Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, that's a key bit of information.


----------



## machokrap

Rubns said:


> _- *Estuve en un/el* dermatólogo el otro día.
> - *Estuve en un* abogado el otro día para el tema de la pensión.
> - *Estuve en el* psicólogo ayer y me dijo que iba mejorando.
> - Etc.
> _



Parece que has dado en el clavo, sin embargo este uso con "un" no deja de sonarme malísimo. 
Pero bueno, yo también soy culpable de muchos pecados.....


----------



## aommoa

el uso de un es porque es indefinido, no dices qué abogado es  ( o médico...)   si dices el abogado, se supone que el otro sabe de quién estás hablando


----------



## machokrap

aommoa said:


> el uso de un es porque es indefinido, no dices qué abogado es  ( o médico...)   si dices el abogado, se supone que el otro sabe de quién estás hablando



Para mí el problema no es "un" sino la combinación con el verbo "estar". Si se usara el verbo "ir" no tendría ninguna objeción.


----------



## Rubns

Por aquí al menos es común decir "*estar en un* + profesional" al igual que "*ir a un* + profesional". El diálogo para mí se refiere a un psiquiatra, más aún cuando luego dice "psiquiatra". Quizá no es normal en otros países, aquí sí lo es:

_- Ayer fui a un psiquiatra.
- Ayer estuve en un psiquiatra._

Para mí ambas suenan perfectamente naturales.

Por ejemplo, en el diálogo inicial, puede ser perfectamente:

_- ¿Por qué no viniste ayer a la reunión?
- Es que estuve en un loquero.
- ¿Loquero?
- Sí, psiquiatra.
_
Podría haber dudas si no dijera al final "psiquiatra", aclarando que a eso se refiere con "loquero". 

Saludos.


----------



## machokrap

No niego que sea de uso común y aclaro que tampoco se mucho de la gramática.
Es que me recuerda un poco de el uso de las preposiciones (in, on, at), para mí 'estuve en un abogado': me metí en sus entrañas o me senté encima de él.


----------



## k-in-sc

It may sound funny to us, but hey, if that's how they say it over there ...


----------



## Lurrezko

Tampoco es tan extraño el uso: es la misma metonimia que usamos cuando decimos _fui *al* abogado_. Dices *abogado* con el sentido de *el bufete* del abogado, el lugar donde trabaja. Del mismo modo, _estoy *en* el abogado_ o _vengo *del* abogado_.

Un saludo


----------



## jilar

DE ahí podemos deducir que "estar en + persona" para significar "fui a tal sitio" es incorrecto.

PERO en ciertas frases, con algunas palabras, como algunos compañeros han mostrado, SÍ se utiliza. Y no suena extraño a quien así lo han oído, y lo repiten.

En fin, que estamos ante excepciones, diría.

Por ejemplo, decimos perfectamente:
Estoy en calzoncillos.
Calzoncillos no es ni un lugar, ni una persona, ni un negocio, ... simplemente es un objeto (prenda).
Significa que sólo tengo puestos los calzoncillos, o que aún debo vestirme completamente.

Lo formal o correcto sería, a mi juicio:

Estar EN (un lugar: ciudad, país, negocio, sala, edificio, ....)
Estar CON (una persona, una enfermedad (gripe por ejemplo) o su síntoma (fiebre) ... )

Ir A 
-(lugar) Mañana voy al (a+el) pueblo.
-(ver a una persona) Ayer fui al médico (=tuve cita con el médico)

Quizá mezclando algunos de estos casos salga en algún momento decir:
Hoy estuve EN el médico, pues fui a un análisis.

Formalmente, o ampliando correctamente la frase, estamos queriendo decir (y así lo entiende quien lo oye):
Hoy estuve EN (el sitio donde me atiende) el médico.

¿El sitio donde me atiende? Me lo ahorro, o simplemente no me sale la palabra  o no la quiero decir, como por ejemplo en el caso de:
¿Cómo llamar al lugar donde trabaja o me atiende un psicólogo? Y queriendo evitar "manicomio". Pues es difícil o más complejo de decir, que simplemente psicólogo.
Por ejemplo podría ser: centro de tratamiento psicológico, centro de psicología, consulta del psicólogo, ...
Todas estas opciones son mucho más extensas/largas que simplemente decir "psicologo".
Diría entonces que es una economía del lenguaje, y estoy en que pasa en cualquier idioma.

En fin, la riqueza y diversidad de cualquier idioma, que muchas veces es fruto de la incapacidad del hablante de expresarse correctamente (con sentido lógico absoluto, como debería ser por ejemplo en el ESPERANTO)


----------



## Argieman

Hola!
Personalmente, yo coincido totalmente con *outkast *y con *Neo1961* .
Nadie en Sudamérica (al menos al sur) entendería "estuve en un loquero" como "fuí al psiquiatra". "Estuve en un loquero" significa, para nosotros, y sin dudas, "un manicomio/hospital psiquiátrico".
Tampoco usamos la palabra "loquero" como "_slang"_de "psiquiatra. 
Sería bueno, *Kevinnunes*, que aclares si el que habla es español o sudamericano, porque la interpretación de la frase es distinta entre nosotros.
También, tratá de darnos un poco más de contexto.


----------



## jilar

Está claro que en la RAE todavía tienen muchas acepciones que registrar.
Lo que estamos comprobando es que en España loquero = psiquiatra.
Y al otro lado del charco, quizá mayoritariamente, loquero = psiquiátrico (manicomio)

Seguramente haya personas que los usen, ambos, indistintamente.

Si yo leo esto, veo que estoy ante alguien que usa "loquero" significando "manicomio".
http://ungranamornomorirajamas.jimdo.com/novelas-x-partes/11-de-marzo/


----------



## Rubns

Pero es que el propio diálogo aclara que se refiere a "psiquiatra".


----------



## William Stein

Rubns said:


> Pero es que el propio diálogo aclara que se refiere a "psiquiatra".



Ya lo dije en #10 pero nadie quiere saberlo!


----------



## k-in-sc

Rubns' information was what it took to reconcile the first and third lines.


----------



## Argieman

Sí. Pero acá en el cono sur (no sé más al norte, p ej Colombia o Venezuela) "loquero" es manicomio, no psiquiatra. 
Nunca escuché, por estos lares, usar "loquero" = "psiquiatra" pero en _slang._ 
En cambio, es sumamente común "loquero"="manicomio/hospital psiquiátrico, etc"
Por eso le pedía a Kevinnunes que nos dé más contexto, y si puede, la nacionalidad del personaje/autor/traductor.
Sin eso, va a ser difícil que todos interpretemos la frase de la misma manera, creo.


----------



## Argieman

En la frase del thread, en el cono sur de Suramérica (repito: no es lo mismo que en España) no usaríamos "estoy en el psiquiatra". Diríamos:
-Estoy en _lo del _psiquiatra.
-Fuí _al _psiquiatra.
-Fuí a ver/visitar/consultar _al _psiquiatra.  
Repito: *​Kevinnunes, necesitamos contexto y si se puede, saber la nac**ionalidad de**l personaje/autor/traductor.
*​Si no, el thread va a seguir hasta el 2016.


----------



## Rubns

Pero Argieman, ¿en Argentina llamáis al manicomio también "psiquiatra"? Recordemos el diálogo:


> A: Es que estuve en un loquero.
> B: Loquero?
> A: Sí, *psiquiatra*.



Si sustituimos "loquero" por "manicomio":

A: Es que estuve en un manicomio.
B: ¿Manicomio?
A: Sí, psiquiatra.

No tendría sentido alguno el diálogo. Lo lógico es que el personaje A aclarara a qué se refiere con "loquero" ¿no? y el personaje dice "psiquiatra". Aparte ya se ha hablado que "estar en un + profesional" es una expresión totalmente natural en español, al menos, de España. Estoy de acuerdo en que quizá haría falta más contexto, pero vamos, yo el texto lo veo muy claro.


----------



## jilar

Por curiosidad he mirado EN en el diccionario.
Y hay una acepción, anticuada, en que equivale a CON.

Estoy (con=en) el médico.

Quizá tenga esta explicación. Pero en esa frase que yo pongo de ejemplo, en España, no diría que esté anticuada (se oye todos los días).
http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=en
La última, la 8.


----------



## Brimstone

machokrap said:


> Para mí el problema no es "un" sino la combinación con el verbo "estar". Si se usara el verbo "ir" no tendría ninguna objeción.


Hola:

Fui *con* el loquero, es decir, con un psiquiatra, es la forma usual de decir que fui a consulta con un especialista en enfermedades mentales. Y se dice fui, no se dice estuve, aunque se entienda, porque en un momento dado podría malinterpretarse como que se  tuvo relaciones íntimas con el loquero.

Un saludo.


----------

